# Hog Island Skiff power advice



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What is the boat rated for? Most of the 40 hp motors share the same block as the 60's, same goes for 25's and 30's. No idea on hog island but do your motor homework and compare.


----------



## Kevin Arculeo (May 12, 2016)

el9surf said:


> What is the boat rated for? Most of the 40 hp motors share the same block as the 60's, same goes for 25's and 30's. No idea on hog island but do your motor homework and compare.


Thanks for the reply el9surf. I have. It is rated for a 40hp. Mercury 40hp share same as 60hp. Looking for advice on weight to power thoughts. A 30hp Merc weight with tilt/trim is 179lbs vs the 40hp with tilt/trim is 222lbs. Want to be light as possible for shallow draft but don't want to be underpowered.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Kevin Arculeo said:


> Thanks for the reply el9surf. I have. It is rated for a 40hp. Mercury 40hp share same as 60hp. Looking for advice on weight to power thoughts. A 30hp Merc weight with tilt/trim is 179lbs vs the 40hp with tilt/trim is 222lbs. Want to be light as possible for shallow draft but don't want to be underpowered.


I have a Tohatsu 50 on mine at 225 pounds. The demo ride I took had a 30 and it was fine, I just wanted a little more and the 50 is the exact same block/weight as the 40. Tohatsu makes the power heads for the mid range mercurys


----------



## Kevin Arculeo (May 12, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> I have a Tohatsu 50 on mine at 225 pounds. The demo ride I took had a 30 and it was fine, I just wanted a little more and the 50 is the exact same block/weight as the 40. Tohatsu makes the power heads for the mid range mercurys


Todd, thanks for the info! How do like the Tohatsu 50? I like the Tohatsu's but getting a great deal on a Merc. What is your top speed with the 50, bet it flies!


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Kevin Arculeo said:


> Todd, thanks for the info! How do like the Tohatsu 50? I like the Tohatsu's but getting a great deal on a Merc. What is your top speed with the 50, bet it flies!


I love it. No regrets about the added weight and of course you can never regret MORE power. I've had it up to 32, but in less than ideal conditions plus I've really only just finished breaking in the motor and this is my first tiller boat and still learning optimal handling. What I like better is not that it goes that much faster than the 30 hp, but I can cruise about 28 mph at 3/4 throttle where the 30 was nearly wide open to do the same


----------



## Kevin Arculeo (May 12, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> I love it. No regrets about the added weight and of course you can never regret MORE power. I've had it up to 32, but in less than ideal conditions plus I've really only just finished breaking in the motor and this is my first tiller boat and still learning optimal handling. What I like better is not that it goes that much faster than the 30 hp, but I can cruise about 28 mph at 3/4 throttle where the 30 was nearly wide open to do the same


Thanks again for the info! Huge help in my decision, definitely going with the 40 vs 30.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Anyone have the Oar Lock and Oar Rests for the Hog Island?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Kevin Arculeo said:


> Thanks for the reply el9surf. I have. It is rated for a 40hp. Mercury 40hp share same as 60hp. Looking for advice on weight to power thoughts. A 30hp Merc weight with tilt/trim is 179lbs vs the 40hp with tilt/trim is 222lbs. Want to be light as possible for shallow draft but don't want to be underpowered.


Then get the 40hp. Don't forget the Jack plate


----------



## Bmfb (Jun 4, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> Anyone have the Oar Lock and Oar Rests for the Hog Island?


Yes. 10ft Sawyer oars, for river usage. Running a 1999 Yamaha 50/35hp jet drive.

Jet drives are a different animal than a prop motor, but I run about 23 mph WOT with me and two people, but the jet/2 stroke combo guzzles gas so i usually run at 75/80% throttle at about 20mph.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Kevin Arculeo said:


> Thanks again for the info! Huge help in my decision, definitely going with the 40 vs 30.


If you are only considering the 30 or 40 I would go with less weight and the 30. For only 10 hp I don't think you will gain enough for the added weight. Yes, I know it is rated for 40 max hp. I wouldn't spend the extra money or draft for such marginal gain as you will see with 40


----------

